# My lionhead is losing his triceratops mane



## Tweetiepy (Oct 4, 2010)

Peaches is a lionhead (not sure what his pedigree is - but he sure is cute). A few weeks ago and up until he got neutered, he was shedding - not globs of fur, but if you wore black you had fur on you, if he was scarred the fur would fly (literally). I think he was a double mane - and I could take all his face fur and pull it forward and he looked like a triceratops dinosaur. I tried doing that today and he still has lots of face fur/wool but I can't do the dinosaur anymore! 

If he lost this because he was shedding, will he get his long face fur back after his next shedding? I also noticed that he seems to have less fur on his back legs too (his haunches) -a few weeks ago I inquired whether it was normal to just have a bit of "regular fur" on his back and he looked like he was all wool. Will he get that fur back or is this his regular look and he just lost his baby fur? He's about 8 months old I guess.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

When they become Sr. They loos there manes by molting.. My show LH Buck loss hes mane last week. Its all normal.. I asked a few breeders at the show about it and they said its normal.. I asked the Leo9Lionheads at the show.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 5, 2010)

It depends on the genetics behind the rabbit.

Some LH will keep their manes, but from what I understand, many will lose them as they reach maturity (6-12 months). Breeders are working hard to breed in good genetics so that the rabbits will keep their manes, but most rabbits sold as pets are ones which are undesirable for breeding programs and lose their manes eventually.


----------



## leo9lionheads (Oct 5, 2010)

It's very normal for SR bucks to loose mane especially if they have been previously used for breeding or around does as its most likely triggered by hormone change as they reach maturity.

At this point almost all Lionhead Does will molt (or pull for babies) their mane and then grow it back. We are now working on the senior bucks and they are coming along as more are keeping a mane now and now we are working on them keeping a fuller and more dense mane. Its all a work in progress as the have come very far from after their baby molt never having a mane again since first arriving in North America.


----------

